# El lighting



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone used this stuff. I seen it the other night on a safety vest. This stuff is very cool and I think most of you could come up with some great ideas for using it. Like signs,step lighting and on props. I would like to use it on a cemetery entrance sign outlining the letters. Let the creative juices start flowing and good luck sleeping. http://www.thatscoolwire.com/store/category.asp?CategoryID=168


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That stuff is sweet! At Great Lakes fright Fest there was a guy who ran some greenish EL wire through a pair of those cheap white painting coveralls and he was a "toxic waste spill survivor"!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I saw a guy do a fake Jacob's Ladder using elwire. Actually looked pretty danged good.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

EL wire is pretty fun. I've never used it in a haunt but I used to make stuff for my raver friends out of it.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I been wanting to get some for about a year for a few ides I have. Gonna get some soon.
The stuff you can do with it is wild and endless. Would love to see pics of what anyone has done with it. It really is a great product from the looks of it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I had to look up what that is. Very cool. I didn't know such things existed. Learned something new, Thanks.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I just picked up a few EL panels to use in a prop this year. The good thing is that they are very thin and flexible.










http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16461

I have seen EL wire but haven't used it yet. I do know you have to be careful when you solder it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The wire looks cool. We have been installing something like that panel for street signs neat thing. They actually bake the sign directly to the panel.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

I knew everyone would like this stuff. Psyko99 please post picture's when your done with your prop.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I've been wanting to play with some of this stuff, just have not got around to it yet.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Considering everything I read about trying to do a real Jacobs Ladder - a fake one using this stuff probably isnt a bad idea.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

hmmm 12 volt low amps or 50,000 volt high amp? I don't know 50,000 volts sounds kinda fun.


----------

